# Self cutting (weeding) transfer paper.



## dwilley (May 16, 2008)

Has anyone used any self cutting transfer paper yet. If so how did it do and where can I buy it. I have searched for it but can't find anyone who sells it online.

Thanks


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

Are you looking for ImageClip, Duracotton, or Magic Touch USA has "Wow" paper? These are papers that are considered "self weeding" papers. Hope this helps.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

There is new China paper that I will be testing that is self weeding will be posting my test results here when I get the paper. To let every one know if the changes are any good or not


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> There is new China paper that I will be testing that is self weeding will be posting my test results here when I get the paper. To let every one know if the changes are any good or not


Is this the paper that needs dye sub ink to work?


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

> Is this the paper that needs dye sub ink to work?


yes you need dye sub ink.


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> yes you need dye sub ink.


 
The problem with dye sub is, here in the the U.S., it costs about $35.00 an ounce. Heat Transfer ink is about $7.50 per ounce.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

will me and some friends buy it in gallons so it is cheaper and we buy from us manufacture. But yes it can cost some money to use it this way


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I rest my case?


----------



## ufemia (Jun 13, 2008)

mrdavid said:


> yes you need dye sub ink.


 HI WHAT IS THIS DYE SUB THAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT ??? IS IT THE INK THAT GOES IN THE PRINTER OR WHAT? ALSO I'M STARTING MY BUSINESS LIKE EVERY BODY ELSE APPARENTLY (JIJI) AND I WAS THINK ON STARTING BY USING THIS SELF CUTTING PAPER BUT IT SEEMS EXPENSIVE WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

Maria, you can read about dye sublimation in the forum under that heading. For the self weeding papers search for it in this section, heat transfers. When you need more specific answers then post in the forum section that relates to the question. People here will be glad to help. Dye sub is very expensive ink, but produces great results. Good luck and welcome to the forums.


----------



## Viau (Aug 10, 2006)

Does these self-cutting transfer papers only work with laser printers or with inkjet printers too?


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

There are both... For the laser printers just search this forum for ImageClip or Duracotton there is lots of info. For the inkjet paper try here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t48862.html


----------



## shion (Dec 19, 2008)

Any result after test?


----------



## SimplyTopUK (Jan 10, 2009)

Try kisscut paper, its quite good and id recomend them guys anyday =)


----------



## bunnywilson (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm roaming the forums trying to get news on the self weeding paper for inkjet to no avail.

I'm doomed to roam through these forums looking for news. Someone put me out of my misery


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

As far as I know it is still a work in progress. The company that makes it is out of china is still testing new formulas to get one that is predictable and usable.


----------



## bunnywilson (Jul 14, 2009)

aditudegear said:


> As far as I know it is still a work in progress. The company that makes it is out of china is still testing new formulas to get one that is predictable and usable.


 
Thanks. I should have known it was too good to be true.


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

It's called ImageClip and can be found at many of the preferred vendors websites at this forum, Proworld, t-shirt supplies, Conde to name a few.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Imageclip for inkjet is self weeding.

Here: How Imageclip for inkjet test - T-Shirt Forums


----------



## bunnywilson (Jul 14, 2009)

baddjun1 said:


> It's called ImageClip and can be found at many of the preferred vendors websites at this forum, Proworld, t-shirt supplies, Conde to name a few.


Many thanks Teach. You are are a prince among men/women...humans.


----------



## Chencai (Jan 4, 2010)

We sell the self weeding transfer paper.This is Lebe come from yiwu chencai factory.The self weeding is our own patent.





dwilley said:


> Has anyone used any self cutting transfer paper yet. If so how did it do and where can I buy it. I have searched for it but can't find anyone who sells it online.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Chencai (Jan 4, 2010)

Then Dear did you test to our self weeding transfer paper?if so,what's about it's transfer effect?



mrdavid said:


> There is new China paper that I will be testing that is self weeding will be posting my test results here when I get the paper. To let every one know if the changes are any good or not


----------

